# Ruby's head shakes/bobs



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello!

I am curious if any of you have experienced this with your V's. Twice (once yesterday morning, and once tonight) her head started shaking. Not severely, but kind of like a bob up in down for 20-30 seconds tops. She is completely coherent, and responsive. If I call her name she will stop and look at me, but it immediately starts again once she has looked the direction she needs. She has been her normal self other than this happening. Eating fine, and playful.

With some research, I have found that this is a normal occurrence in bull dog breeds, but I haven't found anything on vizslas. Have any of you heard of something like this? My other concern is that about two weeks ago she hit her head pretty hard on our stair banister. I pray its not inflammation on her brain. 

I will call the vet in the morning, but or course I want to know all I can now.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

What you describe sounds like it may be a focal seizure. 

I would definitely get your pup to the vet for assessment.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Try and video it if it happens again so that you have something to show your vet.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

How old is your V? Is this a puppy? Some V pups seem to have shakes until they a bit older. Its like their nervous system is going through some adaptation stage. However, because she had a recent history of hitting her head, I would definitely go to see a vet.


----------

